# Which pipe?



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

The question is x or h pipe? Everywhere I have read it has said the difference is that the x pipe offers more performance but adds a more high pitch exotic sound to the exhaust. The h pipe adds the deep rumble with sacrificing performance. The exhaust shop I am getting everything installed is really pushing the x pipe but I do not want an exotic sound, I want a deep rumble exhaust sound. I decided to get the Spintech catback super pro streets. Can I hear from people who have these setups and give their opinion.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think 1 will give more HP then the other, the H pipe will give more of a Muscle Car sound, the X pipe will give a more exotic sound.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. this is what I thought. I just wanted to get confirmation from users on here because I have been told that x pipe is the way to go by a few exhaust dealers.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

doubleb0924 said:


> Thanks. this is what I thought. I just wanted to get confirmation from users on here because I have been told that x pipe is the way to go by a few exhaust dealers.


Well, it is, if that's the kinda sound your looking for.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If I hear "exotic" one more time I think I'll go postal. Post up ONE example of a X pipe making a push rod V8 sound "exotic". X pipes will make more power on a properly set system every time. It depends on if you want to pose or go. Buy a loud stereo and play a vroom-vroom CD if that's all you want.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Get the x pipe. It helps with scavenging unlike the h.


----------



## mbane627 (Oct 4, 2011)

if you want a deep rumble you can run x pipes but dont stick with he stock 2 inch pipes get 2.5 or 3 inch it will and hp and also make it a bit deeper sound b ut if you do not want to get bigger pipes and dont care about preformance get the h pipes.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mbane627 said:


> if you want a deep rumble you can run x pipes but dont stick with he stock 2 inch pipes get 2.5 or 3 inch it will and hp and also make it a bit deeper sound b ut if you do not want to get bigger pipes and dont care about preformance get the h pipes.


Your gonna need a ton of power to out flow the stock size pipes. The HP difference in the H and X will not be much.

I had an H on mine and loved it with my JBA exhaust. At the same time I like the complete opposite sound of a Bassani exhaust as well.

Do it mostly for the sound you want.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> If I hear "exotic" one more time I think I'll go postal. Post up ONE example of a X pipe making a push rod V8 sound "exotic". X pipes will make more power on a properly set system every time. It depends on if you want to pose or go. Buy a loud stereo and play a vroom-vroom CD if that's all you want.



Actually I had the opportunity to hear the difference between the two pipes and the x pipe definitely sounded higher pitch than the h pipe. That is what I mean by exotic. The h pipe sounded deeper and had more rumble than the x did. I do not see that much of a performance difference on the dyno either. 1-2 horsepower difference between the x and h. Of course ever setup is the same. If you have a x pipe setup and it sounds nice and gets a lot better performance than the h then please share with us. I need to see and hear the results to be swayed otherwise.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

From doing a lot of research you can find out designing a good exhaust is more than using certain pieces. Just throwing a X on may not make a lot of difference. It's a much more complicated subject than most think it is. There are pages devoted to it. There is a reason why NASCAR and any other racing team that has to use an exhaust uses a X. I am not going to retype all of it but it can be fairly easily researched. 

I know why the word exotic is used. It's because that's what everybody parrots. It doesn't describe the difference and the pipe diameter, muffler and placement can make much more of one. It would almost make as much sense to said a X sounded plaid as to say it made it sound like a supercar. 

X pipe pushrod GTO:











Exotic car:


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I totally agree with you, I am sure there are tons of different configurations and modifications that can be made that will affect the sound of the car. Eventually I will turn this car into an all performance machine and install STS twin turbos but I honestly dont have the money right now and it is my daily driver so I need something reliable. It seems that you have more knowledge when it comes to exhaust setups. What do you recommend in order for me to achieve my deep, smooth muscle car sound I am looking for without sacrificing performance. Right now I am only looking to spend 350 to 500. Hence the reason for not getting more performance related parts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Kooks Afterburners may be what you're looking for. I've had them for more than a year and the deep tone and muted pop on upshift and decel suit me perfectly. Not obnoxious but definitely not stock.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> If I hear "exotic" one more time I think I'll go postal. Post up ONE example of a X pipe making a push rod V8 sound "exotic". X pipes will make more power on a properly set system every time. It depends on if you want to pose or go. Buy a loud stereo and play a vroom-vroom CD if that's all you want.


I would have to agree. I have the SLP x pipe and I don't think it sounds exotic at all. In fact I really like it and if I was not parting the car I would keep it.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ruh roh, the X doesn't make it exotic Svede? Hah just kidding. I realize you need a 60 degree V-many engine of Italian heritage (typically) to do so. 
Currently I have either set up in different formats on my wife's car and my not so daily driver. My wife's has a X piped Corsa setup which has a higher pitched tone to it, yet still sounds like it's carrying brass cajones. At idle it has a pretty good little rumble, pretty silent at cruising and has a roar, not a shriek like an aforementioned exotic, that sounds smooth but good. My car has an H pipe running to glass packs and exits before the rear wheels, along with the power adders. At idle, due to the cam, it's bumpy but good. Cruising it has a good enough drone to where my nearly deaf bum can actually hear it. Getting onto it could possibly wake the dead, however it's a low(ish) and deeper comparatively to the wife's milder car. 
In all honesty GTO's sound weird to me. They don't quite have the sound I expected from a 6L V8. However, apples are apples and quite frankly their cool cars.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

The h pipe does allow for a deeper sound and was proven when the x pipe came out that the car with an x pipe beat the same car in quarter
Mile by little over a tenth of a sec. H pipe provides more backpresure as oppose to x. I have an x pipe on my car and only notice the higher pitch sounds at top end round 5 or higher when I am goosing it. Other than that muscle all the way. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

goatman22 said:


> The h pipe does allow for a deeper sound and was proven when the x pipe came out that the car with an x pipe beat the same car in quarter
> Mile by little over a tenth of a sec. H pipe provides more backpresure as oppose to x. I have an x pipe on my car and only notice the higher pitch sounds at top end round 5 or higher when I am goosing it. Other than that muscle all the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



Do you have a sound clip? I am just going back and forth now between the two. Also even if I purchase the h pipe, it will still give me speed gains over our stock pipes correct?


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

I will see what I can do for
The sound clips and yes it sure will give gains over the stock setup. If I recall the stock setup is quite short of a decent x or h pipe. I have an 04 and when I removed my stock exhaust all I could do is drop my head about the quality of the exhaust no consist-ant diameter Throughout too many bends and creases ect. Anything will beat the stock system. Lol well little exaggerated but almost!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

goatman22 said:


> I will see what I can do for
> The sound clips and yes it sure will give gains over the stock setup. If I recall the stock setup is quite short of a decent x or h pipe. I have an 04 and when I removed my stock exhaust all I could do is drop my head about the quality of the exhaust no consist-ant diameter Throughout too many bends and creases ect. Anything will beat the stock system. Lol well little exaggerated but almost!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Thanks alot for your response! I think I am just going to go ahead and get the spintech super pro streets catback in the 2004 position with an h pipe.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

It is not a bad exhaust I am running it but on the dual set up! Sometimes I wish I would have kept the o4 style tho it was unique. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The crimps and such do not really affect power near stock HP levels if at all. What bends and crimps there are are all near the end of the exhaust where diameters can comfortably get smaller due to the cooling and condensing of the gases compared to the beginning of the system. Ideally a long system like on a street car should be large in the beginning and smaller near the end as a lot of heat is lost from beginning to end.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

svede1212 thanks for the information! 
and double let me know what you do!


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am going with the Spintech super pro streets catback with the h pipe in place of the resonators. It will be installed not this Saturday but the next. I will post an audio clip of idle and WOT to share with everyone.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome sir. Hope you enjoy it!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

